# What angle do you guys use from Incline chest and Shoulder presses?



## bfriedman87 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering what angle everyone used for their incline chest and shoulder presses. I used to do a 30 degree angle on chest but I'm thinking of changing it to a 45. I usually do a 90 degree angle for shoulders but I see people doing like a 70 degree. Whats the benefits of each angle?


----------



## squigader (Nov 22, 2011)

I feel that 45 is too much for incline bench, there's too much shoulder involvement in there. 30-40 is the perfect angle, IMO.
The 70 degree shoulder angle helps put stress on the front deltoids, where they tie into the pecs particularly. Change up the shoulder angle, but if you're doing incline, keep it at 30 or maybe slightly more, 45 is too much.


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 22, 2011)

squigader said:


> I feel that 45 is too much for incline bench, there's too much shoulder involvement in there. 30-40 is the perfect angle, IMO.
> The 70 degree shoulder angle helps put stress on the front deltoids, where they tie into the pecs particularly. Change up the shoulder angle, but if you're doing incline, keep it at 30 or maybe slightly more, 45 is too much.



^agreed.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 22, 2011)

squigader said:


> I feel that 45 is too much for incline bench, there's too much shoulder involvement in there. 30-40 is the perfect angle, IMO.
> The 70 degree shoulder angle helps put stress on the front deltoids, where they tie into the pecs particularly. Change up the shoulder angle, but if you're doing incline, keep it at 30 or maybe slightly more, 45 is too much.



This is great advice!!


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Nov 24, 2011)

I use 20-30° on Incline, 80 and occasionally 70° on shoulder press.


----------



## alexrobort (Nov 25, 2011)

yes, i appreciate you  TheJabroniLifter.
Anyway we can take herbal nutritions for good health


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 25, 2011)

Squigader gave you all the advise you need.


----------



## Crunk (Nov 25, 2011)

squigader said:


> I feel that 45 is too much for incline bench, there's too much shoulder involvement in there. 30-40 is the perfect angle, IMO.
> The 70 degree shoulder angle helps put stress on the front deltoids, where they tie into the pecs particularly. Change up the shoulder angle, but if you're doing incline, keep it at 30 or maybe slightly more, 45 is too much.



Couldn't agree more. Exactly what I was going to say lol


----------



## swollen (Nov 25, 2011)

squigader said:


> I feel that 45 is too much for incline bench, there's too much shoulder involvement in there. 30-40 is the perfect angle, IMO.
> The 70 degree shoulder angle helps put stress on the front deltoids, where they tie into the pecs particularly. Change up the shoulder angle, but if you're doing incline, keep it at 30 or maybe slightly more, 45 is too much.



Nice advice, bro.


----------

